# KDE4 - brak ikon

## ollerm

Cześć

Niedawno poznikały mi ikony w systemie. Nie pamiętam czy coś aktualizowałem. Ale raczej nie..

Brakuje ikon np Skype, Kppp, kadu, kmail, kgpg i innych.

Przeszukałem googla i nie znalazlem rozwiązania problemu.

Nie wiem co sie stało z tymi ikonami :/

Miał ktoś podobny problem?

----------

## Garrappachc

Spróbuj przebudować te pakiety, ikonki powinny wrócić.

----------

## dziadu

Ikony do KDE4 znajdują się w pakiecie oxygen-icons. Przeinstalowałeś go?

----------

## ollerm

niestety, to nic nie pomogło. Przepudowalem takśe mime db, ale z takim samym skutkiem.

#edit

a może przebudować wszystko? -e world..

----------

## Crenshaw

a zrob sobie nowego uzytkownika i sproboj czy tez jest zle?

----------

## ollerm

niestety, to samo. W menu brak ikon

----------

## dziadu

Sprawdz uprawnienia do plikow i katalogow, najlepiej rowniez do konfigow w /usr/share/config.

----------

## ollerm

a jakie powinny być? do icons i config mam root:root

----------

## dziadu

No to jest wlasciciel i grupa wiec raczej masz poprawne. A jak z rwxrwxrwx ?

----------

## ollerm

644...

http://wklej.org/hash/624588ba282/

w ikonach kombinowałem z 755, ale też nie bangla :/

----------

## dylon

Czy udalo Ci sie znalesc rozwiazanie?

Wlasnie mi sie to samo przydarzylo...  :Sad: 

----------

## ollerm

a właśnie zapomniałem napisać  :Very Happy: 

a więc.. z kde 4.3.5 zrobiłem upgrade do 4.4.0. Ikony sie nie pojawiły. Potem zrobiłem upgrade do 4.4.1. No i ikonki wróciły  :Smile: 

----------

## dylon

uhmm ja wlsanie mam 4.4.1 ale upgrade z 4.4.0  nie byl przyczyna znikniecia.

Na razie bezskuecznie przekompilowalem:

oxygen-icons

kdelibs

kdebase-menu

Czy ikony w menu moga byc zalezne od czegos jeszcze? 

Najbardziej mnie dziwi, ze ikony zniknely przy polowie programow kde oraz polowie innych niezwiazanych z kde... (np. vlc, nxclient, gimp etc.)

----------

## ollerm

no dokładnie. U mnie jak znikneły to też nie znałem powodu. Ja przekompilowałem całe KDE i usunełem konfiguracje z ~/

----------

## one_and_only

Coś ciekawego w ~/.xsession-errors? update-mime-database to było do aplikacji GTK, czy coś mi się pomyliło?

----------

## Dagger

__moze__ ma to cos wspolnego z media-libs/jpeg? Ostatnio byl update, i niestety trzeba przebudowac wszystkie pakiety ktore sie linkuja do libjpeg przy updacie.

revdep-rebuild powinien pomoc.

----------

## ollerm

no właśnie revdep przechodził czysto, nic nie było do przebudowy

----------

## dylon

 *ollerm wrote:*   

> no właśnie revdep przechodził czysto, nic nie było do przebudowy

 

No wlasnie  :Sad: 

Dodatkow przebudowalem pakiety zwiazane z plasma:

kde-base/plasma-workspace 

kde-base/kdeplasma-addons 

kde-base/libplasmagenericshell 

kde-base/plasma-apps 

kde-base/plasma-runtime 

kde-base/plasma-workspace

co oprocz spocenia procesora  :Smile:  nie poprawilo sytuacji z ikonami  :Sad: 

 *one_and_only wrote:*   

> Coś ciekawego w ~/.xsession-errors? 

 

Chyba nie, choc mozliwe, ze cos mi w tym umyka... mam szukac czegos konkretnie?

Moze komus chcialoby sie rzucic okiem na te 1000 linii?  :Smile:  http://wklej.org/id/293426/

----------

## dylon

Walki ciag dalszy  :Smile: 

Zauwazylem, ze kde uznaje tylko ikony zawarte w: /usr/share/icons/oxygen/  a inne w katalogu /usr/share/icons ignoruje...

```
>root@dylon<:/root>)# ls -la /usr/share/icons 

razem 136K

drwxr-xr-x  17 root root 4,0K 03-08 21:18 ./

drwxr-xr-x 197 root root 4,0K 03-10 07:12 ../

drwxr-xr-x   9 root root 4,0K 11-09 12:19 gnome/

drwxr-xr-x  10 root root 4,0K 03-08 22:09 hicolor/

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 5,4K 2008-03-11  kcmgtk.png

drwxr-xr-x   4 root root 4,0K 11-06 09:15 locolor/

drwxr-xr-x  10 root root 4,0K 03-06 04:02 nuvola/

drwxr-xr-x  12 root root 4,0K 03-10 22:50 oxygen/

drwxr-xr-x   3 root root 4,0K 03-06 03:18 Oxygen_Black/

drwxr-xr-x   3 root root 4,0K 03-06 03:18 Oxygen_Black_Big/

drwxr-xr-x   3 root root 4,0K 03-06 03:18 Oxygen_Blue/

drwxr-xr-x   3 root root 4,0K 03-06 03:18 Oxygen_Blue_Big/

drwxr-xr-x   3 root root 4,0K 03-06 03:18 Oxygen_White/

drwxr-xr-x   3 root root 4,0K 03-06 03:18 Oxygen_White_Big/

drwxr-xr-x   3 root root 4,0K 03-06 03:18 Oxygen_Yellow/

drwxr-xr-x   3 root root 4,0K 03-06 03:18 Oxygen_Yellow_Big/

drwxr-xr-x   3 root root 4,0K 03-06 03:18 Oxygen_Zion/

drwxr-xr-x   3 root root 4,0K 03-06 03:18 Oxygen_Zion_Big/

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 6,6K 11-10 03:32 qnapi-128.png

-rw-r--r--   1 root root  635 11-10 03:32 qnapi-16.png

-rw-r--r--   1 root root  605 11-10 03:32 qnapi-22-mono.png

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 1,5K 11-10 03:32 qnapi-32.png

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 2,0K 11-10 03:32 qnapi-48-icon.png

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 2,4K 11-10 03:32 qnapi-48.png

-rw-r--r--   1 root root  26K 11-10 03:32 qnapi-512.png

-rw-r--r--   1 root root  930 11-10 03:32 qnapi.png

```

czyli ikony np w hicolor sa ignorowane. Co dziwne, ikony programu qnapi, ktore widac w glownym katalogu ikon, sa wyswietlane dobrze.

Moze mi tu czegos brakuje? Moze by ktos z Was wrzucil tu wynik: 

```
ls -la /usr/share/icons
```

----------

## one_and_only

 *dylon wrote:*   

> Walki ciag dalszy 
> 
> Moze mi tu czegos brakuje? Moze by ktos z Was wrzucil tu wynik: 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

KDE 4.4.1 + xfce4:

```

ls -la /usr/share/icons 

razem 34

drwxr-xr-x  20 root root   21 02-19 16:32 .

drwxr-xr-x 243 root root  246 03-09 08:55 ..

drwxr-xr-x   3 root root    4 03-09 09:02 Oxygen_Black

drwxr-xr-x   3 root root    4 03-09 09:02 Oxygen_Black_Big

drwxr-xr-x   3 root root    4 03-09 09:02 Oxygen_Blue

drwxr-xr-x   3 root root    4 03-09 09:02 Oxygen_Blue_Big

drwxr-xr-x   3 root root    4 03-09 09:02 Oxygen_White

drwxr-xr-x   3 root root    4 03-09 09:02 Oxygen_White_Big

drwxr-xr-x   3 root root    4 03-09 09:02 Oxygen_Yellow

drwxr-xr-x   3 root root    4 03-09 09:02 Oxygen_Yellow_Big

drwxr-xr-x   3 root root    4 03-09 09:02 Oxygen_Zion

drwxr-xr-x   3 root root    4 03-09 09:02 Oxygen_Zion_Big

drwxr-xr-x   4 root root    8 09-15 14:02 Rodent

drwxr-xr-x  12 root root   14 2009-08-30  Tango

drwxr-xr-x   9 root root   11 11-20 17:02 gnome

drwxr-xr-x  15 root root   17 03-11 01:03 hicolor

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 5471 2008-03-11  kcmgtk.png

drwxr-xr-x   4 root root    4 2009-09-08  locolor

drwxr-xr-x  10 root root   11 03-09 09:27 nuvola

drwxr-xr-x  11 root root   12 03-09 04:50 oxygen

drwxr-xr-x   3 root root    3 2009-07-12  scalable

```

----------

## dylon

czyli slepy zaulek  :Sad: 

A czy ktos moze kojarzy co w kde4 odpowiada za obsluge ikon?

----------

## dylon

Problem jest chyba wiekszy niez sie wydawalo mi na poczatku.

Brakuje rowniez niektorych ikon "systemowych".

Programy z kde (np krusader) nie wyswietlaja rowniez ikon na swoich formatkach. (typu otworz, zapisz etc.).

Nie wiem, jakim cudem istnieje taka wybiorczosc w wyswietlaniu.  :Sad: 

----------

## dylon

Dzis zrobilem upgrade kde do 4.4.2 i problem sie rozwiazal (tzn. ikony juz sa  :Smile:  )

----------

